# New member from Texas



## Moviesnob (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello -

My name is Suresh, and I have a young flame-point Siamese mix that I found outside my apartment building a couple of months ago. I was taking my dog out, and I saw a group of kids around a wooden electrical box. I went to investigate, and pulled out Serendipity. When I found her, she had a red collar on, was already fixed and de-clawed, and was painfully skinny. A search for her owner proved fruitless, and now she's mine. Her name is Serendipity, but we call her Safe-Cat (the brand of collar I found her in), along with various other nicknames.



















Here's the dog she shares her space with, my corgi Roscoe:










Here's how they "play" . . . we're still working on social interaction . . .










Unfortunately, she's still really skinny and is having difficulty putting on weight. The vet says she's perfectly healthy, and he guesses she's around 1-2 years old.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I love the way she plays with her dog. Siamese are a normally slender lanky breed, so she may just be naturally slim. How long have you had her?


----------



## Moviesnob (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had her about three months.

She and the dog don't really play, so much as she tolerates him sniffing her for about two seconds, then she hisses and runs away. The more she rebuffs him the more interested he is in her.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Moviesnob said:


>


:lol: Thats the sort of interaction Toby has with my dog! :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Give them time and they will eventually get along. It took Butch months before he would be in the same room as Suki. The others didn't quite take so long but they got there in the end.

Eventually they will end up like this










It took A LOT of months if not pushing into over a year to get to that stage. Suki had a lot of cat scrathes in the mean time hehe.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome!! Dont you just love the weather we have been having here in TX (102+)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitty and dog. Your dog looks scared of your cat. 8O I hope they will be friends soon!


----------

